# Sunn Revolt 2 Series 6



## Laksa (Apr 30, 2007)

I just got myself this little french bike, late 90's I assume, and would like to know as much about it as possible. There ain't much info on the web and I have read most if not all of them. I would really like to know more about the "Fuji Stout Lite" chromoly. It seems ridiculously light for a steel frame.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## logbiter (Dec 30, 2003)

Laksa said:


> I just got myself this little french bike, late 90's I assume, and would like to know as much about it as possible. There ain't much info on the web and I have read most if not all of them. I would really like to know more about the "Fuji Stout Lite" chromoly. It seems ridiculously light for a steel frame.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I seem to recall some sunn forks back about that time... but that's about it. 
Fuji tubing? hmm, you might be able to scare something up from the internet archive/waaybackmachine at http://www.archive.org/index.php
use this url to search http://www.fujibikes.com

for a short time I had a circa 2000 fuji road bike frame that was cromo, the sticker just said something like 'fuji custom cromo'. I couldn't find much info on it & a few emails back and forth from fuji didn't enlighten me any further. I didn't end up building up that frame & sold it, since I couldn't fit cross tires on it.

Fuji 'stout lite' is likely a custom butted (ie larger diameter) 4130 for mtn bikes like their 'elios' for road bikes in more recent years. For road bikes, they stopped doing steel a few years ago.


----------



## miguelchedas (Dec 30, 2006)

Hello,


I have a 1996 Sunn Revolt 2, which i use now for road use.

It is quite light, as without any special equipment it weighs about 11kg, and it is really fast.

It's still a fantastic bike, combining rigidity and comfort (which only a steel frame allows).

This bike is a classic and i intend to keep it forever.


Cheers,

Miguel


----------



## conrad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Sunn bikes*

The revolt was the 2nd from top of their steel range. Very light & WC handling. Thier forks were simple lite but with limited travel.
their Exact was their top range steel frame itcame in colombus genius DB tubing in HT & soft tail frames. I owned 2 soft tails model 998's before getting one of their exact ti frames in 2000. 
I still have it.........amazing ride.
Good score a rare beast. A friend of mine scored one of thier world cup team steel frames in blue.....Sunn Chippe....
I think Sunn still make a steel frame 2.:thumbsup: 
Cheers
Conrad


----------

